# Help me convince my wife ...



## Tc200 (Jun 28, 2018)

... to let me upgrade my timemaster.

I currently have an '02 Toro time master with the smaller engine and no bag, I picked it up off Craigslist running rough for $400. Got it cleaned up and running well with your basic items. It works great, last season was awesome, but I don't have a bag for it and I just saw an ad for a '17 owned by an older gentleman whose moving to a rider. It has the bigger motor, bag, side discharge etc. Am I crazy for wanting the upgrade? I'm thinking I can sell mine for 550-650 on FB marketplace or the like, is that realistic? Any tips for getting the wife on board with <$300 upgrade?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah let her mow a few times


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

I just put "Gift for wife" in the memo section of the check and refuse to answer any questions.


----------



## Tc200 (Jun 28, 2018)

TommyTester said:


> I just put "Gift for wife" in the memo section of the check and refuse to answer any questions.


That's a good one!


----------



## Clover13 (Mar 25, 2019)

TommyTester said:


> I just put "Gift for wife" in the memo section of the check and refuse to answer any questions.


Brilliant! :lol:


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I've bought and sold a few mowers on craigslist, fb, etc, and I honestly think you're being a tad bit optimistic.

For example, I had an awesome Honda HRZ "commercial" walk behind (with zero turn wheels, no less, on a 21" mower!). Worked wonderfully. Great cut. About as old as your '02 timemaster, maybe a smidge older. I initially had it listed for $250, which I thought was a steal for mower than originally went for $650-$700 new. Wanna know how much I ended up selling it for? $100. That was the only "reasonable" offer I got, after 6 months of trying to get rid of it.

Not trying to burst your bubble, just offering a little bit of reality. If you do decide to sell, I really do hope you get what you're looking for! Good luck!


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

I sold my toro timemaster with big league striper and tachometer setup for about 700 on CL. Really good condition.

What sold it was the guy pulling up and seeing my front lawn. It's like there was a swimsuit modeling competition going on or something.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> What sold it was the guy pulling up and seeing my front lawn. It's like there was a swimsuit modeling competition going on or something.


----------



## Tc200 (Jun 28, 2018)

@chrismar @TommyTester @HoosierLawnGnome

Haha love this forum, you guys are great!

Update: Got an offer on my current mower at $580 which I am thrilled about and got the new mower down to $750, going to see the new one tomorrow night, but, barring any major issues does that seem like a good deal? moving from a 2012 model with no accessories to a 2018 with bag, side discharge and charger for $170?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

That's a great deal! As long as the new mower is same or better condition as your old one.


----------



## Tc200 (Jun 28, 2018)

For those curious, pulled the switcheroo tonight, new mower was in much better shape. First mow tomorrow and I'll post pics!


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

Good job on the convincing! I kinda screwed up. We used to have a self propelled walk behind and my wife used to mow almost every week because she loved the exercise. I talked her into buying a zero turn Toro and she's scared to death of it. Now I'm stuck mowing every week. How did I let that happen?


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Tc200 said:


> For those curious, pulled the switcheroo tonight, new mower was in much better shape.


You traded the wife for the mower? :lol:


----------



## touchofgrass (Feb 17, 2017)

TommyTester said:


> Tc200 said:
> 
> 
> > For those curious, pulled the switcheroo tonight, new mower was in much better shape.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Tc200 (Jun 28, 2018)

TommyTester said:


> Tc200 said:
> 
> 
> > For those curious, pulled the switcheroo tonight, new mower was in much better shape.
> ...


Haha no but was able to sell and buy within an hour on Friday. Guy talked me down to 550 on mine but even at 200 I'm happy and the wife wasn't too upset either because I finished mulch, assembled a swingset and got her some flowers! Win win.


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

Tc200 said:


> TommyTester said:
> 
> 
> > Tc200 said:
> ...


The flowers probably cost more than your new toy. I'd said your wife came out ok.


----------



## Tc200 (Jun 28, 2018)

Here she (the mower) is ...



And after a quick clean up mow at 2", Back:



Front:


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

,,, and your own water supply. Nice.


----------



## Tc200 (Jun 28, 2018)

wafflesngravy said:


> Good job on the convincing! I kinda screwed up. We used to have a self propelled walk behind and my wife used to mow almost every week because she loved the exercise. I talked her into buying a zero turn Toro and she's scared to death of it. Now I'm stuck mowing every week. How did I let that happen?


No, see, what I hear is an opportunity. It sounds like you need a second mower that's more manageable so she can enjoy the mow too! And you never know when your gonna need a good bagger for a Reno ...


----------



## OhDeere (Apr 12, 2019)

When you take the price and divide it by the hours of enjoyment you'll get from the lawn, it's a real steal if you ask me. :thumbup:


----------

